
Twitter for Adults - adambyrtek
http://powazek.com/posts/2754
======
corin_
Was hoping for an interesting read from that title, instead it was "here's a
few tips you wouldn't need me to give you if you ever bothered to read the
'Settings' page", advice not to care about who's following you, and advice not
to try and say anything that takes more than 140 characters.

Inspired!

